# Good shop...



## CivicMexicano (Mar 21, 2004)

HI i'm new to the forums, i joined cuz i wnated to help a friend with a swap but he doesn't speak (or write) english very well, ok anyone know of a good shop where he could take his 97 200sx for a sr20 swap, his original engine is a 1.6 or 1.8 auto, and anyhelp would be apreciated

the shop could be in San Antonio, Austin, Dallas, or Housto...

thanks...


----------



## i_jova (Feb 19, 2004)

ctc motorsports in dallas aka wasabi racing


----------



## CivicMexicano (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks man...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i_jova said:


> ctc motorsports in dallas aka wasabi racing


i heard good and bad about CTC.. so i say be careful.


----------

